

"Russia needs Israeli-style airport security" Dmitry Medvedev - lavezzaf
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-12273145

======
bediger
That may be what it needs, but will it get US-style "security"? Gotta watch
out for that one, Medvedev.

